# April NGT shoot pictures!!!!



## TNGIRL (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm afraid I really don't have alot of time to write on all my pics this time, gotta hit the hay before I go into work tonight, but still wanted to post something!!!hope ya'll see how much fun have in Gainesville and come to one of our shoots!!!!!





Sat after set-up!!!!




nuh huh (aka Jason Holloway)sure was happy about his 10 point shot!!




uh huh (aka Carmen Holloway)sure is showing good form!!!!!!thanks to all them fellers telling her what to do!!!!!




good shots on that skunk!!!




I have a good story about these 2 shots.....I called them BOTH!!!  said I was gonna hit that sapling...on porpose and I did, Mike Clark said I couldn't do it again....see my results!!! shut him up for sure!!!!




Jason busted an arra right off the bat with the running P-I-G!!!!




nothing would do but that Al had to turn around and shoot the saddle shot backwards!!!!




Roger is saddled up!!!




Jeff is cowboy up next!!!!whew!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 4, 2011)

2nd batch.....




April was Dave Bureau aka Necedah's month to host....he's sure did fix some good chow!!! here he is with Al Chapman, Carmen and Jason Holloway!!!!!




Al Chapman held our devotion Sunday morning....thanks Al, for all the thoughts and words you encouraged us with!!!!




Pattie Richardson with her daughter Abbie and grandson Everett.
















Dan and Molly Spier sitting under a shade tree!!!! Dan showed us more flint knapping!!!!




We had some fun throwing the tomahawks and knives!!!








We sure had alot of people to come and shoot with us!!! vehicles parked all the way to the road!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 4, 2011)

no. 3......




Andrea Crawford taking good and careful aim....she hit a 10!!!!!




Dalton Hampton on the course having alot of fun!!!




Gayle Thompson cowgirled up!!!!












Dave taking on the running pig!!!




I even cowgirled up and hit that pig.....








Stopping to hear a story from Roger!!!!!!




Chase, Andrea, Melissa and Jamie enjoying the day!!!!!




Melissa, myself and Andrea....I know, I know it wasn't realistic for me to be the "speak no evil!!!" Gene pointed that one out to me!!!and NO CRACKERS!!!
see ya'll later.........


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pics Tomi, we had a blast!!!


----------



## whossbows (Apr 4, 2011)

maybe someday my klan can make it,,,i like the rodeo clowns,i mean all the shooters on the saddle


----------



## Necedah (Apr 4, 2011)

Great Pics Tomi! Thanks for sharing. 

Dave


----------



## WildWillie (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pics tomi I hate we couldn't make it to the shoot this time.But I will be at next months shoot.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pictures Miss Tomi! Good job.

We had camping, dinner Saturday night: Dutch Oven Chicken & Rice,
Vegetables and warm Fruit, Chili, Beans, Corn Bread, Spicy Slaw and fixins. Fittin'

What a great weekend, Thanks Dave for all you did, good shoot, food,
and target set up. Thanks to everybody who steps up to make all
these things happen that we prepare, set up, clean and take down, and get ready for next month. It's not short of amazing!

We had special guests from South Georgia. I am glad they came to
shoot, and have fun with us.
Ain't it great!

I have a a few pictures.

Allen Rosen's bows and things. They sure are pretty.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 4, 2011)

A few more.
We had some plastic eggs to shoot at too. 
(I borrowed that idea from some really creative, and 
smart folks in Tn.)


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 4, 2011)

Would love to make one but it's a heck of drive for me...


----------



## Al33 (Apr 4, 2011)

What a wonderful weekend of camping, shooting, and fellowship!!!

A special thanks to Jay and Carmen for helping me with that tarp cover on a very windy day!

Thanks to all who cooked up something for the pot luck dinner, everything was awesome!

Great job on the course set-up. The plastic Easter eggs with prizes inside was a great idea and a lot of fun!

Looking forward to next months shoot which will be a camp-out weekend also, weather permitting, so plan on joining us early Saturday and spending the night. I had a great time Saturday and especially enjoyed all the social time it afforded.

Thanks Tomi and Jeff for all the great pic's!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pictures Tomi and Jeff! I bet the running pig shoot was fun.


----------



## pine nut (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the great pics guys and gals!  What a pretty dog!  Here's a couple  of  Karin and I shooting with Chase  Andrea and Richard.  Others with Dutchman. Tomi's "trick called shot".  Sorry about the order of pics.  Was a great fun weekend!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 4, 2011)

Man! Every NGTA Shoot should be this much fun!

But wait a minute...THEY ARE!

Thanks to all who post photos so everyone that didn't make it knows to be there next month!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Jeff and Bill for those pics!!! I realized I hadn't gotten any shots of the eggs!!!! And there were several really cool shots of our meal and the dog!!!! Anyway, I want to take this chance to say what I couldn't earlier....thank you dave for being a great host!!! Al for our devotion (that is so special to me for us to be doing that now too!!) to Jeff for all the help and thinking and work and bringing me along with him....and to Brad Berg and Allen Rosen for the tomahawk lessons on Saturday night!!!!!
This was the best one yet!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 5, 2011)

Shame on me!

In my first post I failed to thank Jeff Hampton for the string making class and the VERY nice string he gave me. Thanks so much Jeff!!!!!

Additionally, I need to thank Brad Berg for the Tonkin cane shafts he gave me. I really enjoyed sharing his camp and making an arrow from one of the shafts. Shot it this morning and it is awesome! Gotta get some of those shafts now.


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 5, 2011)

Just a few more pics here...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 5, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Would love to make one but it's a heck of drive for me...



You don't have to worry about $3.50 a gallon gas when the coffee's good. Come on up.


----------



## SOS (Apr 5, 2011)

As I learn to shoot left handed, I guess I need to get an eye patch to block my dominant eye.  May not help my shooting, but it sure seems to help with hugging all the gurls!


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 5, 2011)

Great Pics Everyone, 
thanks for the Great times


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 6, 2011)

dutchman said:


> You don't have to worry about $3.50 a gallon gas when the coffee's good. Come on up.



I ain't that good in April or May

 I will say it was most excellent in Albany a few yrs ago...
in Jan...


----------

